# ..."LOS ANGELES CHROME SHOP"...



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

This is a chrome shop in the LOS ANGELES AREA, The homie SAMUEL deals with ALL COUNTY'S, They do TRIPLE CHROME for VERY GOOD PRICES, FREE ESTIMATES...Give him a call..SAMUEL 1(323)864-2698, Tell him MR.GLASSHOUSE From that DEDICATION CAR CLUB sent you!!! Here is some of his work!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been to a lot of chrome shops and heard of prices, By far this homie gives the best deals on triple chrome, So hit him up for details!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll post more pictures tomorow!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll post more pictures tomorow!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## The_Lobo (Aug 18, 2010)

mr.glasshouse said:


> This is a chrome shop in the LOS ANGELES AREA, The homie SAMUEL deals with ALL COUNTY'S, They do TRIPLE CHROME for VERY GOOD PRICES, FREE ESTIMATES...Give him a call..SAMUEL 1(323)864-2698, Tell him MR.GLASSHOUSE From that DEDICATION CAR CLUB sent you!!! Here is some of his work!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## The_Lobo (Aug 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

* SHOWTIME CHROME PLATING & METAL POLISHING IN LOS ANGELES!!! SAMUEL 1(323)864-2698*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

crome looks good


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

flaco78 said:


> crome looks good


 Ya, He does good work for a REASONABLE PRICE!!!


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

KLASSICKcc said:


> :thumbsup:


 Thanks homie, Calll him he will hook you up!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

KAKALAK said:


> nice!


 What up homie, Your ways away from cali!!!


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

TELL HIM I NEED THE REAR END FOR A1999 LINCOLN TOWNCAR DONE


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

LUXURYKING said:


> TELL HIM I NEED THE REAR END FOR A1999 LINCOLN TOWNCAR DONE


 OK!!


----------



## spiderz (Mar 12, 2006)

excellent prices will be doing business with you....:thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup: *koo thnx 4tha info bro, Ill give him a call too*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

spiderz said:


> excellent prices will be doing business with you....:thumbsup:


 Glad you happy with the prices!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Bear said:


> :thumbsup: *koo thnx 4tha info bro, Ill give him a call too*


 You know it homie!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:machinegun:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

upper and lower a arms for caddy 80s..


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> upper and lower a arms for caddy 80s..


 The number on the first page carnal, Shoot him a call, He will hook you up!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sees13805 (Apr 3, 2010)

got a quote from samuel good prices..


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

sees13805 said:


> got a quote from samuel good prices..


 Glad you liked what you heard!!!


----------



## timlemos (Dec 17, 2007)

I have Front Upper and lower arms, Tie rods, Rear trailing arms for a 64 impala. How much to chrome and cost of Return shipping from Palm Bay, FL. 32907?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

mr.glasshouse said:


> This is a chrome shop in the LOS ANGELES AREA, The homie SAMUEL deals with ALL COUNTY'S, They do TRIPLE CHROME for VERY GOOD PRICES, FREE ESTIMATES...Give him a call..SAMUEL 1(323)864-2698, Tell him MR.GLASSHOUSE From that DEDICATION CAR CLUB sent you!!! Here is some of his work!!!


 TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

flaco78 said:


> uffin:


 X2TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~1,200 FOR FULL UNDERCARRIAGE TRIPLE CHROME, DEPENDS ON CONDITION~*


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

DAMN THATS CHEAP!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

in the LOS ANGELES AREA, The homie SAMUEL deals with ALL COUNTY'S, They do TRIPLE CHROME for VERY GOOD PRICES, FREE ESTIMATES...Give him a call..SAMUEL 1(323)864-2698, Tell him MR.GLASSHOUSE From that DEDICATION CAR CLUB sent you!!! Here is some of his work!!!


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

flaco78 said:


> uffin:


 x2TTT


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::biggrin::biggrin:uffin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

SWELL PASO TEXAS said:


> :thumbsup::biggrin::biggrin:uffin:


 * ~Thanks for support homie~*


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~1,200 FOR FULL UNDERCARRIAGE TRIPLE CHROME, DEPENDS ON CONDITION~*


What all included in this deal Post it up or pm me thx


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

phxmarlo said:


> What all included in this deal Post it up or pm me thx


rear end, drive shaft, a arms, center link and etc., There's a number there Carnal, His name is Samuel!!!!


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

Will be hitting Sam up soon!! TTT!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Buzzkill65 said:


> Will be hitting Sam up soon!! TTT!!


~SOUNDS GOOD CARNAL~:thumbsup:


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

may call tomorrow


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

COOl !


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

I wonder if prices r still the same this is a old topic


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Hit me up bro


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

mr.glasshouse said:


> TTT


want to hit them up is deal still same price


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## rocknroll87 (Aug 2, 2012)

Does he just do the chrome work or does he fix dents in bumpers and then chrome ? I need some bumpers and bumper guards done . Gracias


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

How much to chrome a rear end


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

man... I called him and he said $2500 for full under carriage 3X chrome. What happen to $1500???????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2500 is still cheap but "full chrome under" can mean a lot of different things


----------



## Rider719 (Dec 12, 2013)

does he only do 3x chrome or can he do just 2x, I cruise my ride all the time so I don't want to have to clean it on a daily..


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

He does any chrome


----------

